# Mendota fireplace only lights from battery power - help please!



## marino6039 (May 23, 2018)

Hello - 

I have a Mendota FV44i gas fireplace with remote. When I plug in the battery back up, the fireplace is operating as expected, but without the batteries, the receiver seems to not be registering a signal from the remote. I have confirmed that the master switch is set to ON and have tried toggling it to off for a few seconds before putting it back to ON. I've also tried pressing the sync button quickly and releasing it, as well as holding it for 7 seconds and releasing it. The receiver did not beep after either attempt.

Any ideas on how to fix this issue would be really appreciated!

Mike


----------



## DAKSY (May 24, 2018)

Have you confirmed the household voltage is getting to the unit?
Maybe a breaker got tripped...


----------



## Cito (Sep 30, 2018)

marino6039 said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have a Mendota FV44i gas fireplace with remote. When I plug in the battery back up, the fireplace is operating as expected, but without the batteries, the receiver seems to not be registering a signal from the remote. I have confirmed that the master switch is set to ON and have tried toggling it to off for a few seconds before putting it back to ON. I've also tried pressing the sync button quickly and releasing it, as well as holding it for 7 seconds and releasing it. The receiver did not beep after either attempt.
> 
> ...




Hi Mike:
I am having the same problem. Did you ever get it resolved? Thanks

Cito


----------



## NoFire88 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Cito or Mike,

Did either one of you get a resolution as I have the same issue.  a Mendota dxv35.  I've had it for 4 years. first year worked as expected, second year halfway thru winter, stopped working and only would work with backup batteries.  This year was working and went to change batteries and it wouldn't light, no pilot.  I suspect when I opened the door and moved things around, I might have stirred up dust into the pilot light assembly, so most likely separate issue than the battery backup.  We did check and there is power to the unit.  We checked by using an extension cord to the outlets within the unit and the blower went on. 
Thanks,


----------



## wooduser (Dec 13, 2018)

NoFire88 said:


> I suspect when I opened the door and moved things around, I might have stirred up dust into the pilot light assembly,




Very unlikely,  in my experience.


----------



## seekingknowlege (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello Cito or Mike or anyone please. I have same issue with my 4 yr old FV44i. Works only in emergency mode with battey pack installed. Remote does respond (in limited way) but only in emergency mode.

Nick


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 7, 2020)

First step check outlet inside firebox, could be tripped breaker or sometimes they are switched via that switch on the wall you never knew what was for.
Second check power out of transformer.  Check for any loose wiring connections on the control module. If nothing changes and you do have power at the outlet, then I would put a new transformer and control box in, I would add a $15 surge protector while at it.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok these SIT 1 systems are easy. Make sure the FCM is plugged into a good outlet. Make sure FCM is turned on. Make sure the small COMM wire from receiver is fully plugged into the FCM! Test voltage coming out of it.  And then make sure all wires are firmly plugged into SIT board.  And definitely add a surge protector.


----------

